# Pick of the litter!!!



## cltyus (Feb 8, 2014)

Hey guys, I'm looking at a pup from Schone Stadt in Kentucky from ElsaxFaro. I've been in constant communication with the breeder the only concern I have is the buyers select their own dogs is this bad? I know I want more of a medium drive dog since it'll be more on the active family side. I am number 8 on the list so far, so I'll be picking from what's left! Thanks guys


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

The breeder doesn't help you choose?

I don't like that. They know those puppies best or at least they should. They hopefully raised them and spent lots of time around them, the breeder should be able to tell you about each puppy.

I want the breeder to tell me which puppy they feel will do best in my home but I also want to have a say in the matter.


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

Sch*ö*ne Stadt


----------



## cltyus (Feb 8, 2014)

No they don't pick, I've contacted several owners in the forum and they say great dogs, great people, and great facilities. The breeder did say they steer families away from really high drive dogs


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I agree with LaRen....the breeder knows the puppy best and which family to match successfully.
I don't think I'd be willing to support that type of 'choice'. I'd rather deal with a breeder that is trying to match the pups best for success.


----------



## sourdough44 (Oct 26, 2013)

I kinda believe you need to pick the breeder & then look at the doggy parents. The thought that you benefit from sifting through the siblings for individual characteristics, especially at that young age isn't realistic. I'm sure some will say otherwise.

Will the evaluation make some feel better, that they gave due diligence to the selection process, yes. Once you select the breeder & see what their line is all about, then you move on to the Mom & Dad. More that once I've read you may as well close your eyes & pick one.

That said, with our previous dog, I actually set one down to go with another. My Wife said I got the 'wild one'. As always, no matter what you do, you end up with a mostly blank slate that needs to be developed.


----------



## cltyus (Feb 8, 2014)

sourdough44 said:


> I kinda believe you need to pick the breeder & then look at the doggy parents. The thought that you benefit from sifting through the siblings for individual characteristics, especially at that young age isn't realistic. I'm sure some will say otherwise.
> 
> Will the evaluation make some feel better, that they gave due diligence to the selection process, yes. Once you select the breeder & see what their line is all about, then you move on to the Mom & Dad. More that once I've read you may as well close your eyes & pick one.
> 
> That said, with our previous dog, I actually set one down to go with another. My Wife said I got the 'wild one'. As always, no matter what you do, you end up with a mostly blank slate that needs to be developed.


So that means that I can develop the wild one? If I end up with him lol?


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

seems lazy to me -- not looking out for the best chances for the pup -or the owner


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

carmspack said:


> seems lazy to me -- not looking out for the best chances for the pup -or the owner


I agree!


----------



## kallie (Sep 3, 2001)

I know this breeder as I have one of her dogs. She WILL suggest whether a dog is suitable for you are not. I went to visit her and picked my dog. Remember it's just important for the potential buyer to sit with the puppies and see how they interact. I have done that with all my GSD's. Of course I'm not a first time GSD buyer/owner either, plus I know what lines I want and don't want which plays a part in how active they are She is not lazy trust me. She has produced some great dogs and a few here have her dogs also


----------



## kallie (Sep 3, 2001)

cltyus said:


> So that means that I can develop the wild one? If I end up with him lol?


As I said in email to you, she is a wonderful breeder and I highly recommend her. I have spoke to them on numerous occasions and have been to their house. From my understanding you are a first time GSD owner. Perhaps you need to research more so you understand more on what you want Did you not plan to go meet the pups?


----------



## Jamie_in_KY (Nov 4, 2006)

I think Jen answered well for me  
I told him that we do our best to match the right puppy with the right owner. Of course we do not sit back and let the buyer make a choice with none of our input  But we do not pick the puppies for the buyers without their input; that is not fair to them IMO.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

So it is first come first served as far as the deposits roll in, the buyer gets to choose accordingly?


----------



## cltyus (Feb 8, 2014)

kallie said:


> As I said in email to you, she is a wonderful breeder and I highly recommend her. I have spoke to them on numerous occasions and have been to their house. From my understanding you are a first time GSD owner. Perhaps you need to research more so you understand more on what you want Did you not plan to go meet the pups?


Yeah I've heard nothing but good,and she communicates with me often, but then when I look in threads they say that "no responsible breeder will let you pick". I was so confused. I have never heard anything but good about her breeding program though and it looks legit. She told me that she would assist, for example if I want a pet, steer me away from the ones more suited for work etc. just had to make sure though, I actually emailed her today, and I may miss on this litter anyways because they are so popular obviously lol so I'm thinking i will wait for the next,or pray for a litter of 22 males haha.

We had a shepherd when I was growing up and I've owned a pit bull and a shar pei, I know what I am getting into, trust I've been researching for months and have located a trainer recommended by Karen belcher, contacted german shepherd clubs here, etc. I'm one of those guys that take forever to but things.....but I am very confident in schone stadt, and I really appreciate your assistance Kallie, it was good having someone with experience to hear from.


----------



## cltyus (Feb 8, 2014)

Jamie_in_KY said:


> I think Jen answered well for me
> I told him that we do our best to match the right puppy with the right owner. Of course we do not sit back and let the buyer make a choice with none of our input  But we do not pick the puppies for the buyers without their input; that is not fair to them IMO.


Hahahahaha and then i read higher up in the thread and you are in on the thread haha hello Jamie! Nice to meet you, I feel like this forum is like a little dog world where I get to know people who have common interests lol


----------



## Jamie_in_KY (Nov 4, 2006)

Hello


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

There are many good breeders who allow the buyer to chose the pup. In any litter there will most likely be several pups that would meet the buyer's requirements. I have no problem with a breeder allowing a buyer to chose a pup from a group that would meet their needs. 

My Mayhem was selected this way.

I have also had breeders chose for me. Kayos was a perfect choice for me. Havoc, not so much but we have grown together. 

Puppies do a lot of developing in the first 2 years, well after they have left the breeders.


----------



## kallie (Sep 3, 2001)

Jamie_in_KY said:


> I think Jen answered well for me
> I told him that we do our best to match the right puppy with the right owner. Of course we do not sit back and let the buyer make a choice with none of our input  But we do not pick the puppies for the buyers without their input; that is not fair to them IMO.


Hey Jamie 

cltyus "but then when I look in threads they say that "no responsible breeder will let you pick""

I'm sorry but that is bull, I "personally" want an input in what pup I get. Then again I always go and see the pups and see how they interact. I don't want a breeder that picks for me with me having no input..Just me, but I want to pick my pup, not the breeder. I want the breeders input, but not my pick


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

So Kallie, if you were on the list 7th down from the "pick" you'd have two pups to choose from? How do you get first pick, pay more? Highest bidder gets first dibs?


----------



## cltyus (Feb 8, 2014)

Well as if right now, I'm just praying that everybody on the list doesn't want a pup so I can get one lol


----------



## cltyus (Feb 8, 2014)

kallie said:


> Hey Jamie
> 
> cltyus "but then when I look in threads they say that "no responsible breeder will let you pick""
> 
> I'm sorry but that is bull, I "personally" want an input in what pup I get. Then again I always go and see the pups and see how they interact. I don't want a breeder that picks for me with me having no input..Just me, but I want to pick my pup, not the breeder. I want the breeders input, but not my pick



I agree


----------



## sourdough44 (Oct 26, 2013)

When the pups are ready to go home, go visit right away. Chances are some buyers can't get there right away, so maybe you move up in line? I doubt they would make you wait for others slow to get there.

I'm sure it makes us feel better to sift through the puppies to pick the 'right' one. Whether it's a beneficial practice or not. So do folks think the last dog is a dud? I say no, make it what you want.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

I'm among those that want input on which pup I'm getting. I conferred with the breeder regarding which pups I liked prior to getting Djibouti. When she advised against a drop dead gorgeous guy b/c she felt he was a bit shy & would be overwhelmed by my household I took her advice & I'm very, very glad that I did.

I liked Djibouti's litter very much. I'm sure other pups would have also suited me nicely but he was my preferred pup. Again, I conferred with the breeder & she felt that he was an excellent choice, especially for the high crime, chaotic urban neighborhood I live in.

I appreciated her advice & input. She was spot on. I'll ask for her help/advice when choosing my next pup, but I also enjoyed ultimately making my own decision.


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

if this is a quality breeder then there should be enough uniformity to the pups that it isn't an issue.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Pups are not clones. They are different, some very subtly, but different....there should be general uniformity yes! But always there will be a more dominant pup and a stronger drived pup and one who is happier being a lap pup....one who is the least likely to fight the other pups...watching litters from day one, you can see the ones who fight harder for the nipple, who push the others out of the way. The one who snuggles with you first. THIS type of observation helps the breeder know what personality is more likely to suit the working home, the companion home, the LE home.....I knew in my K's that my favorite female was going to be the best suited for a companion home, even though she had very nice drives for toys and food....but she was the most snuggly pup....the pushiest female went to a working home, the female I liked for myself was really the best fit for a companion home due to personality - not drive....the boys were so so close, it was hard to chose - two were to be shipped....so other factors played a role...one pup was gorgeous, drivy, a little long - one was a tad more into tugging - one was in between...all had drive. They are all working towards titles, even the "pet" one who is outstanding in work...

No one can spend a few hours and understand the subtle differences in pups like a breeder who watches them from the beginning. I have had and will have litters whelped by co-owners - I (will) trust their observations in helping place the pups because they will understand the dynamics of the litter much better than I can.

Lee


----------



## sourdough44 (Oct 26, 2013)

Don't forget the 'Volhard Puppy Test'.

Volhard Dog Training and Nutrition: Behavior and Training: Behavior


----------

